# Tara-Zaftig?



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a picture I took today. Does she look overweight? She weight 58 pounds at the vet on 12/11


----------



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's another picture from a different angle


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hard to say really without putting hands on the dog. Given her measurements though, I think she's not really overweight but maybe lacking in muscle tone. How old is she? Also she just looks a little down on her pasterns and her back kinda sinks down which probably gives the appearance in photos that she's heavier than she is. I'm sure in person, in "3D", she looks smaller. Pretty girl! I like her head.

My female is also under 60lbs (usually right around 50)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OP's dog (bitch) is overweight by 5-10 pounds. Hard to believe she is 58 pounds, she must be short.
She has a nice structure, how old is she.
Liesje's dog has such a shallow body that she doesn't look like a purebred GSD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Tara looks like a nice dog. Just a bit heavy. Looks like she is well loved and pampered , with evidence of soft living lol.
I think I would just give her a little bit more exercise , an extra 10 minutes a day , and leave the rest alone .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like I was wrong about her weight. We were at the vet today & she weighed in at 66 lbs. She is 4 & 1/2 years old, is walked 1 1/2 to 3 miles a day, & runs loose for about 10 minutes daily. I'm going to put her on low fat food & see if I can get her down to about 62.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sailorlew....she is a normal average weight for most GSD females, that have "comfy" living!LOL
You could either UP her daily exercise routine...or cut her food back by 1/2 cup a day. (depending on what you feed).....no need to put her on a "light" food.
She is not a senior dog....no need for senior or light foods.
Pretty female with a substantial looking body frame (she is substantial even with a couple pounds less).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Liesje's dog has such a shallow body that she doesn't look like a purebred GSD.


Actually she has almost too much of a "barrel chest", she has more chest than both my males, she is just proportionately small and finer boned. When you look at her from the top she is wider than my adult male show line who is 20lbs heavier.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> Sailorlew....she is a normal average weight for most GSD females, that have "comfy" living!LOL
> You could either UP her daily exercise routine...or cut her food back by 1/2 cup a day. (depending on what you feed).....no need to put her on a "light" food.
> She is not a senior dog....no need for senior or light foods.
> Pretty female with a substantial looking body frame (she is substantial even with a couple pounds less).


I agree, and most of the "light" foods I've seen are icky brands anyway. If she is otherwise healthy and fit to the level that the OP wants, I wouldn't really worry about it or change foods.


----------



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

She is fed California Natural Lamb & Rice. I am really surprised that she gains weight because she is a very picky eater & sometimes leaves her food for 2 days. She's even picky about people food. California Natural makes the same formula food but with less fat so I am going to try that for a while. I feel that being a little lighter will benefit her due to the fact that she had an fce which paralyzed her hind end. She made a great recovery but her tail is still paralyzed & her hind paws drag a very slight bit when she walks. Here is a video of her which shows what a great recovery she made. You can see that her tail just bounce up & down because she has no control over it.


----------

